# [SOLVED] Steam BSOD



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi - 

I'm running Windows XP and I've got any isssue whereby, as I login to Steam, my laptop BSOD's and shows *atapi.sys* as the error. 

Any solution?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

Do you have any Dameon tools installed? 

Also have you tried uninstalling Steam deleting all of its files etc from the system 
Rebooting
Download and install Steam

Also post the dump files 

Download and run this application: BSOD_XP_v1.3_jcgriff2_PROD.exe.
Once it has finished running zip the folder TSF_XP_Support which can be found in your Documents folder.
Attach the zipped file to your next post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

Link to data collection file> http://sysnative.com/0x8/BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_.exe


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

I've looked through my list of installed programs and 'Dameon Tools' doesn't appear to be there, so I presume its not installed on my system. 

I tried reinstalling Steam, but shall again because I failed to reboot or delete all files before installing again. 

I was running the BSOD - JCGRIFF Program and irt blue screen again with the same error;

STOP 0x0000008E (0xV0000005, 0xB9F3B71D, 0xA5C1B514, 0x00000000)

atapi.sys - Address B9F3B71D base at B9F31000, DateStamp 4802539d


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

If you can't get the program to run, look in the C:\Windows\minidump folder and upload the .dmp files


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

I shall try now. 

Another problem, possibily linked with this is that Windows appears to be unable to boot occasionally at just continues loading at the XP logo screen for ages. I tired safe mode and it appeared to be hanging at *AVGIDSEH.sys *so I removed AVG and then it appeared to be hanging at *mup.sys*. I ran *chkdsk /f* and it said that it fixed one or more problems but the issue still remains. Once in every 5 or so attempts it boots fine. Very odd!

I'll attach .dmp files as soon as I can get in.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

*I appear to be unable to upload the .dmp files and are given the attached error; Invalid File*

How can I get them to? E-mail?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

I've compressed the folder into a .zip file and attached to this post. 

Let me know if theres anything else you require!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

Do you have the Dell Windows reinstall disk?

On XP atapi.sys was commonly a root kit infection replacing the file seemed to clear the BSOD's.

Look in C:\Windows\System32\drivers atapi.sys should be 95,360 bites in size.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

I don't have a Dell Windows reinstall disk unfortuantly. 

File size is actually 96,512 bytes. 

Anything I can do replace the file without any discs? Send a copy to me/download from somewhere? Scan for rootkit?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

I just scanned with TDDSKiller and it found a rootkit! *Rootkit.Boot.Pihar.a * Could this be causing the BSOD's when opening Steam? Removed and restarted. I'll post back to let you know whether it has be solved.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

This did it! 

Root-kit successfully removed stopped BSOD full stop and prevented hang at boot! 

TDDSKiller saved the day! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Steam BSOD*

Good to hear it was removed that easily


----------



## Ronnocerman (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old post. Just wanted to say for anyone else who had this issue. My dad was running Windows XP, same exact issue. Same exact fix. Used the same exact program (TDSS Killer). I also think it was the same exact bootkit. (It was a bootkit, not a rootkit) It all works great now!​


----------

